# Sticky  Blu-Ray Spotlight: Soundtracks that Shake, Rattle, and Rumble!



## helvetica bold

Nice article Ralph! What are your thoughts on Buttkickers? I just watched Ready Player One in the Dolby Cinema and everytme I come out impressed. There's supposed to me a new wireless Buttkicker coming out late spring, early summer.


----------



## geocab

Nice read, will bookmark this. 

Can we have a Spotlight: soundtracks that immerse you thread? I'm close to having Atmos finally. Ceiling speakers arriving in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,



helvetica bold said:


> Nice article Ralph! What are your thoughts on Buttkickers? I just watched Ready Player One in the Dolby Cinema and everytme I come out impressed. There's supposed to me a new wireless Buttkicker coming out late spring, early summer.


I have never used Butt Kickers in my home theater, but, know of many that do who love them. A wireless option might be a great way to offer flexibility.



geocab said:


> Nice read, will bookmark this.
> 
> Can we have a Spotlight: soundtracks that immerse you thread? I'm close to having Atmos finally. Ceiling speakers arriving in a couple of weeks.


I am planning on just such an article geocab. Look for it in the coming months. 


Regards,


----------



## Cal68

Hi Ralph

This was a great article and I really appreciated the comparison with the Ultra-13 series subwoofers. As someone who has two PB13 Ultras in my system, I have a question for you. Do you think that PC4000 sounded better because of the Room EQ Wizard that comes with them or is due to some other design/construction feature? I'm very curious to know what you think the answer is.

Cal68


----------



## Ralph Potts

Cal68 said:


> Hi Ralph
> 
> This was a great article and I really appreciated the comparison with the Ultra-13 series subwoofers. As someone who has two PB13 Ultras in my system, I have a question for you. Do you think that PC4000 sounded better because of the Room EQ Wizard that comes with them or is due to some other design/construction feature? I'm very curious to know what you think the answer is.
> 
> Cal68


Greetings,

Hi Cal, Room EQ Wizard doesn't come with the subwoofers. It's a stand alone software that is used to gather data via in room measurements. See this thread here on AVS: Simplified REW setup and Use.

The 4000 series subs benefit from some of the design improvements SVS implemented on the Ultra-16 line. That coupled with the tweaks made to the cylinder design, driver, and upgraded amp, probably assist with deriving the most from it.


Regards,


----------



## cr500guy

Great article Ralph, thanks so much. 
I do have a question though. I always noticed in your sig that you had both the sealed and ported ultra’s but I didn’t realize you had them working TOGETHER. You said you settled on that through experimentation. Can you speak to that a little bit more? Generally it’s not the norm the mix sealed and ported subs. 
Thanks Ralph!
Pat


----------



## Ralph Potts

cr500guy said:


> Great article Ralph, thanks so much.
> I do have a question though. I always noticed in your sig that you had both the sealed and ported ultra’s but I didn’t realize you had them working TOGETHER. You said you settled on that through experimentation. Can you speak to that a little bit more? Generally it’s not the norm the mix sealed and ported subs.
> Thanks Ralph!
> Pat


Greetings,

Hi Pat, you're correct, mixing subs with differing tunes isn't the norm. I wanted to even out the response in my room some years back and wanted to add a second sub along with my PB-13 Ultra. The best placement turned out to be the right rear corner, but, it's a nearfield location which wouldn't allow for a second largish sub like the PB-13 Ultra. I tried several non-Ultra subs, but, wasn't blown away by the pairing. It wasn't until I took a gamble on the SB-13 Ultra that I found the best balance between overall response and nearfield tactile punch. So, while it isn't necessarily the recommended option, it worked quite well in my case.

With the PC4000s it's even better... 


Regards,


----------



## Sean Spamilton

Love your stuff Ralph and thanks for being such a fantastic contributor here at AVS for so many years!

That being said, this does come off more of an advertisement for SVS subs than any kind of update to movies with strong bass. Was this sponsored by SVS? Not that I have a problem with that but perhaps a disclaimer in the title of the article would help transparency.

Best,
Sean.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Sean Spamilton said:


> Love your stuff Ralph and thanks for being such a fantastic contributor here at AVS for so many years!
> 
> That being said, this does come off more of an advertisement for SVS subs than any kind of update to movies with strong bass. Was this sponsored by SVS? Not that I have a problem with that but perhaps a disclaimer in the title of the article would help transparency.
> 
> Best,
> Sean.



Greetings,

Hi Sean, nope, not sponsored by SVS. The article came first, the subs came second, but, I was very pleased with them, and seeing as they were part of the new line, wanted to feature them, in conjunction with the piece. I thought that this would be of interest to the community. 


Regards,


----------



## MrGrey

*Nothing beats the Blade Runner 2049 Soundtrack! 
it's freaking mental. ultra deep and loud!!

**Note the tracks are filtered in the movie so it's
best to listen to the lossless source or on YouTube
for the untouched tracks ** 
 
**What does the green and red lines represent in the graphs?*
*
Green* = Peak db (Loudness) at that given frequency
*RED* = Average db (Loudness) at that given frequency

*Then numbers on the graphs represents Hz from* *1hz to 160hz*

*http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...vies-w-frequency-charts-110.html#post55019164
*​









*
*​





























​






























































​​


----------



## Cal68

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Hi Cal, Room EQ Wizard doesn't come with the subwoofers. It's a stand alone software that is used to gather data via in room measurements. See this thread here on AVS: Simplified REW setup and Use.
> 
> The 4000 series subs benefit from some of the design improvements SVS implemented on the Ultra-16 line. That coupled with the tweaks made to the cylinder design, driver, and upgraded amp, probably assist with deriving the most from it.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hi Ralph

I did not mean to imply that the Room EQ Wizard was somehow integrated into the subwoofers. But I know that the older Ultra 13 series were not set up to be controlled using the Room EQ Wizard and had to be EQ's using the Audyssey (or equivalent) system present in AVR's/Pre-pros. I think that your second paragraph answered the question that I was trying to ask. Thanks for the information.

Cal68


----------



## echtogammut

My last two movie nights were Blade Runner and Mad Max. Mad Max had me seriously wondering about the structural integrity of the house and I wasn't even close to reference SPL levels. Blade Runner, didn't have that "thank god I don't have neighbors" boom, but the ultra-low sonic rumbles changed the atmosphere of the movie in a tangible way and during several scenes made me wonder if I had boosted the settings accidentally. By contrast Valerian (an example of how bad casting can destroy a movie) didn't really have any stand-out sonic moments. I found this surprising since I have long used The Fifth Element for testing both audio and video gear.


----------



## Orbitron

Ralph, Master and Commander has always been my go to title for bass. As i recall, took me 20 minutes to regain my calm due to an 18 pounder.


----------



## akcorr

Fantastic article Ralph! Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## akcorr

MrGrey said:


> *Nothing beats the Blade Runner 2049 Soundtrack!
> it's freaking mental. ultra deep and loud!!
> 
> **Note the tracks are filtered in the movie so it's
> best to listen to the lossless source or on YouTube
> for the untouched tracks **
> 
> **What does the green and red lines represent in the graphs?*
> *
> Green* = Peak db (Loudness) at that given frequency
> *RED* = Average db (Loudness) at that given frequency
> 
> *Then numbers on the graphs represents Hz from* *1hz to 160hz*
> 
> *http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...vies-w-frequency-charts-110.html#post55019164
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


I could not agree more! After two weeks I finally got around to watching a movie with my two new PSA S3000i subs and it's freaking incredible!!!!


----------



## geocab

Orbitron said:


> Ralph, Master and Commander has always been my go to title for bass. As i recall, took me 20 minutes to regain my calm due to an 18 pounder.


Wasn't the bluray of this neutered by a LPF at 25 Hz?


----------



## akcorr

geocab said:


> Wasn't the bluray of this neutered by a LPF at 25 Hz?


Don't know if it was neutered but it shakes my whole damn room when I play this movie...


----------



## wpbpete

With so many sci-fi films, I'm surprised Gravity didn't make your list


----------



## Mashie Saldana

Hmm, the article was titled "Blu-ray Spotlight: Soundtracks that Shake, Rattle, and Rumble!" however all I saw was an SVS sales pitch with a few filmes tagged to the end to somehow justify the title.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Mashie Saldana said:


> Hmm, the article was titled "Blu-ray Spotlight: Soundtracks that Shake, Rattle, and Rumble!" however all I saw was an SVS sales pitch with a few filmes tagged to the end to somehow justify the title.


Greetings,

As I pointed out earlier in the thread, this article isn't sponsored by SVS. The article's concept came first, the subs came second. I was very pleased with them, and seeing as they were part of the new line, wanted to feature them, in conjunction with the piece. I thought that this would be of interest to the community. I can understand how the title was misleading, so, I have amended the article to be reflective of its flow.

My apologies for any confusion and I hope you enjoy it.


Regards,


----------



## Mashie Saldana

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> As I pointed out earlier in the thread, this article isn't sponsored by SVS. The article's concept came first, the subs came second. I was very pleased with them, and seeing as they were part of the new line, wanted to feature them, in conjunction with the piece. I thought that this would be of interest to the community. I can understand how the title was misleading, so, I have amended the article to be reflective of its flow.
> 
> My apologies for any confusion and I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Regards,


No worries, the new title is much better.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Article Update*

Greetings,

We decided to divide the article into two separate pieces. The review of the PC4000s and the Blu-ray Spotlight. Links to each are now in the first post. Again, my apologies for the confusion, and thanks as always everyone for your continued support. I hope you find both of them to be useful. 


Regards,


----------



## kluken

I am a huge Hans Zimmer fan and did not know this BD existed. I ordered it and only briefly sampled it and can only say WOW. The quality of the audio and how well and accurately the lows are captured is amazing. The TrueHD Atmos mix is not gimmicky it helps you feel you are in the concert arena. Great find, thanks!


----------



## Ralph Potts

kluken said:


> I am a huge Hans Zimmer fan and did not know this BD existed. I ordered it and only briefly sampled it and can only say WOW. The quality of the audio and how well and accurately the lows are captured is amazing. The TrueHD Atmos mix is not gimmicky it helps you feel you are in the concert arena. Great find, thanks!


Greetings,

You're a very welcome, although I cannot take the credit for finding it. Several members posted here in the review forum, and brought it to my attention. 



Regards,


----------



## logan456

*knowing*

Watched Knowing with Nicholas cage today, definitely has some room shaking bass. Especially the final scene, oh boy!! Great way to break in my f18 rythmik.


----------



## Ralph Potts

logan456 said:


> Watched Knowing with Nicholas cage today, definitely has some room shaking bass. Especially the final scene, oh boy!! Great way to break in my f18 rythmik.


Greetings,

Sweet! Congrats on the new F18. 


Regards,


----------



## SuperFist

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Here is the link to the article: Blu-ray Spotlight: Soundtracks that Shake, Rattle, and Rumble
> 
> 
> I also used these titles as part of my evaluation of my new SVS PC4000 subs. For those interested here is the link to my review: PC4000 Review
> 
> Lastly, here is the link to the referenced article I wrote in 2014: Blu-ray Spotlight: Ralph's Picks for Room Shaking Bass!
> 
> 
> Regards,


For this list, I'd mostly agree. But I'd like to add...

*Man Of Steel* 4K UHD Dolby Atmos
*The Incredible Hulk* 4K UHD DTS:X
*Dredd* 4K UHD Dolby Atmos
*Lucy* 4K UHD Dolby Atmos



akcorr said:


> I could not agree more! After two weeks I finally got around to watching a movie with my two new PSA S3000i subs and it's freaking incredible!!!!


I'm so jelly you beat me to dual S3000i's! 

I was going to get a second one, but I figured I needed a bigger HDTV first, which I recently got.


----------



## Ralph Potts

SuperFist said:


> For this list, I'd mostly agree. But I'd like to add...
> 
> *Man Of Steel* 4K UHD Dolby Atmos
> *The Incredible Hulk* 4K UHD DTS:X
> *Dredd* 4K UHD Dolby Atmos
> *Lucy* 4K UHD Dolby Atmos
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jelly you beat me to dual S3000i's!
> 
> I was going to get a second one, but I figured I needed a bigger HDTV first, which I recently got.



Greetings,

Congrats on the display! Thanks for offering your choices too. Both Dredd and The Incredible Hulk (standard Blu-rays) made my previous list (linked to in the first post on this thread). I do have both on UHD Blu-ray and yeah, they are still killer. 


Regards,


----------



## BNestico

I just reached back in the vault tonight and my wife and I watched Bolt. Man, did I forget what a rippin’ soundtrack that has, with lots of slamming, crushing bass. It was interesting to watch cause I’m sure that it’s been years since I’ve watched it and have probably replaced my entire system since the last time I gave it a spin. The opening segment is fantastic.


----------



## taxman48

Ralph: Just watched the movie "12 Strong", insane bass thru the whole picture.. My dual PB 2000's handled the scenes well..
It was a good movie based on a true story..Have a nice summer..


Matt


----------



## TheSonyExperience

*Great list. All the ones I had in mind before reading this were on there. Well done lol.*


----------

